# DRY ICE CLOSE TO CORN CREEK



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there a source for dry ice close to corn creek. North fork? Salmon? I would love to to have some beta on this. Launching 6-28. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I know the main grocery store in Salmon has good solid block ice (not the compacted cube ReadyIce style) and they probably have dry ice too.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks. Heading to the Chama with Ken next weekend. Can't wait to hear the grand stories.


----------



## river83467 (Aug 12, 2015)

The store in Salmon has dry ice


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Savway in Salmon*

It's a Savway Market. Good selection of things if you forget something or need to resupply. They are closed on Sunday and while it's a good source for dry ice they can/do run out when it's hot or if you happen to arrive before the weekly, I think, truck arrives.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Saveway market has dry ice in salmon. as noted above they are not open Sunday and can run out.. Lambs grocery store in challis if you are coming that way also has dry ice and they are open on Sunday.. The block ice at saveway is quality.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone. This form rocks for stuff like this.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

jamesthomas said:


> Thanks. Heading to the Chama with Ken next weekend. Can't wait to hear the grand stories.


Wait what? Ken Blurton? He's supposed to be hitting the Middle Fork and Main Salmon with us 9th-19th.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Well that's interesting. Supposedly Ken is coming on the Chama June 8-10. Then on the Yampa June 16-21st. I think maybe I should text him.


----------

